# Executive Protection/Boduguard



## dsharma (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello Everybody!

I work for a International Financial Services firm which deals with sensitive banking data analysis firm at a CxO level. I have moved up as the head of GCC Region, to be placed in Dubai in Jan '16. As a part of my job, the upper management feel that a 4 person executive protection/unarmed bodyguard detail will be necessary at any cost and I would have no call over it. I am currently attached with a 3 person unarmed detail in Mumbai and its embarrassing enough at times here. I was just wondering the scenario in Dubai and have a few questions:

1. Is there a law of sorts on having an security detail ? Can civilians i.e, non-royal citizens have protection at all times ?

2. Has anybody seen a non-royal citizen with a security detail ?

3. How is having a security detail perceived in the UAE/DxB ? (I mean the social perception) 

4. Does it look weird if a non-royal citizen to have a car following them everywhere they go ?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There is a world of difference between Dubai and Mumbai.
Frankly - you would look odd with a gang of bodyguards in Dubai.
In fact - you would be more of a target than if you simply had a driver in a darkened window Nissan Patrol (like everyone else has!).
That driver could be defensive driving and bodyguard trained - and as long as he did not look like Arnold Schwarzenegger - you would get away with it!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree, even Shk Mohammed often wanders around with just a couple of guys. It would look very odd. Plus as Steve says it would make you more of a target as it's too obvious. Sometimes, the whole point of close protection, is for them to be there, but without drawing attention to themselves.

Just one guy, acting as a driver / mate would do.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

There are private security companies in the UAE providing CP services and they are I believe required to be approved by the Department of Protective Systems through Law 24 of the Dubai Police.

I've not seen any (although I have used these services when I was in Iraq) although that is the point that they're there but not standing out like a sore thumb.

If your company dictates that you have to have one, then *you* should at the very least vet them and their credentials - it is of course your own skin that they're supposed to looking after.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

dsharma said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> I work for a International Financial Services firm which deals with sensitive banking data analysis firm at a CxO level. I have moved up as the head of GCC Region, to be placed in Dubai in Jan '16. As a part of my job, the upper management feel that a 4 person executive protection/unarmed bodyguard detail will be necessary at any cost and I would have no call over it. I am currently attached with a 3 person unarmed detail in Mumbai and its embarrassing enough at times here. I was just wondering the scenario in Dubai and have a few questions:
> 
> ...


I would suggest that an open expat forum is exactly not the place you would discuss such matters. Security is just that. . In almost all cases where personal protection is required outsiders will not be aware it is even there.

If you require such a level of protection, your organisation either has that in place, has access to such information or has suitable contacts to facilitate the need perceived or otherwise. If it hasn't, I'd be looking for another way to live my life and certainly not be trusting advice on forums. Every company I have ever worked for where PP was required had this in place and you do not have the authorisation to modify the protocols. At the end of the day security is just protecting an asset.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> I would suggest that an open expat forum is exactly not the place you would discuss such matters. Security is just that. . In almost all cases where personal protection is required outsiders will not be aware it is even there. If you require such a level of protection, your organisation either has that in place, has access to such information or has suitable contacts to facilitate the need perceived or otherwise. If it hasn't, I'd be looking for another way to live my life and certainly not be trusting advice on forums. Every company I have ever worked for where PP was required had this in place and you do not have the authorisation to modify the protocols. At the end of the day security is just protecting an asset.


I'm doubting the integrity of this post. Basically, because I can't believe anyone requiring this level of security would be asking this question on a public forum using what I would imagine is their real name and telling everyone where they are going to live (that's in another post folks). OP, if you are genuine, I would advise you to PM one of the Dubai mods and ask for your posts to be removed and for your user name to be changed.

Just my two fils....


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

dsharma said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> I work for a International Financial Services firm.. As a part of my job, the upper management feel that a 4 person executive protection/unarmed bodyguard detail will be necessary at any cost and I would have no call over it.


Have DeVere really hacked off that many people now??


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

Absolute nonsense post.


----------



## dsharma (Dec 5, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There is a world of difference between Dubai and Mumbai.
> Frankly - you would look odd with a gang of bodyguards in Dubai.
> In fact - you would be more of a target than if you simply had a driver in a darkened window Nissan Patrol (like everyone else has!).
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## dsharma (Dec 5, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> There are private security companies in the UAE providing CP services and they are I believe required to be approved by the Department of Protective Systems through Law 24 of the Dubai Police.
> 
> I've not seen any (although I have used these services when I was in Iraq) although that is the point that they're there but not standing out like a sore thumb.
> 
> If your company dictates that you have to have one, then *you* should at the very least vet them and their credentials - it is of course your own skin that they're supposed to looking after.


Thanks for the info, But my question was more towards the social appeal and not the availability of the resources. As you said, its more of a mandate and policy issue.


----------



## dsharma (Dec 5, 2015)

Roxtec Blue said:


> I would suggest that an open expat forum is exactly not the place you would discuss such matters. Security is just that. . In almost all cases where personal protection is required outsiders will not be aware it is even there.
> 
> If you require such a level of protection, your organisation either has that in place, has access to such information or has suitable contacts to facilitate the need perceived or otherwise. If it hasn't, I'd be looking for another way to live my life and certainly not be trusting advice on forums. Every company I have ever worked for where PP was required had this in place and you do not have the authorisation to modify the protocols. At the end of the day security is just protecting an asset.


Thanks, But as i previously mentioned, its not about the resources but more to know the social appeal. To have protection or not is not an option i have.


----------



## dsharma (Dec 5, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Have DeVere really hacked off that many people now??


Not DeVere's. Unfortunately, nothing close to that territory. More inclined to the Monaco Incident.


----------



## dsharma (Dec 5, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm doubting the integrity of this post. Basically, because I can't believe anyone requiring this level of security would be asking this question on a public forum using what I would imagine is their real name and telling everyone where they are going to live (that's in another post folks). OP, if you are genuine, I would advise you to PM one of the Dubai mods and ask for your posts to be removed and for your user name to be changed.
> 
> Just my two fils....


I believe the necessary precautions have been taken. 

This was one of the only forums that i could find on the web to be decent in terms of the discussions about expats in Dubai. 

If you feel that this post is conflicting with any of the forum related rules, feel free to take the post down. I believe that i found the answer i was looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dsharma said:


> Thanks for the info, But my question was more towards the social appeal and not the availability of the resources. As you said, its more of a mandate and policy issue.


Social appeal?
Frankly - you would look like a bit of a plonker!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm going to spinneys later who is available to protect me


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

stevieboy1980 said:


> I'm going to spinneys later who is available to protect me


Durex. In the aisle next to the hairspray and headache pills.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm doubting the integrity of this post. Basically, because I can't believe anyone requiring this level of security would be asking this question on a public forum using what I would imagine is their real name and telling everyone where they are going to live (that's in another post folks). OP, if you are genuine, I would advise you to PM one of the Dubai mods and ask for your posts to be removed and for your user name to be changed.
> 
> Just my two fils....


I concur totally, another fantasist.

Using their real name? I think if anything it's the people of the UAE that need protecting, not the other way around.

PS. What's "The Monaco Incident"? Is that when Hamilton crashed his Pagani? Maybe the OP has a fleet of those too?


----------

